# MTB-Wochenende Grüne Hölle Freisen 08./09.09.18



## kojak1000 (19. Juli 2018)

*





Samstag 08.09.2018*
Ab 11 Uhr Jugendrennen von U5 bis U15
15 Uhr MTB 2h Rennen für U17 bis Senioren mit Sonderwertung für 2er Teams, Singlespeeder, Fatbiker, Enduro und dieses Jahr auch wieder Youngtimer

*Sonntag 09.09.2018*
MTB-Touren (CTF) für Jedermann
4 Strecken (18 KM Familientour, 33+56 KM und sowie Trailrunde mit allem was wir haben)
Anmeldung und Start von 8-10 Uhr Bruchwaldhalle Freisen

Weitere Infos unter www.g-h-f.org


----------



## kojak1000 (27. August 2018)

Wir bieten euch dieses Jahr erstmalig Veranstaltungsshirts an. 
Die T-Shirts sind am jeweiligen Veranstaltungstag zu erwerben.

Alle bis zum 03.09.018 angemeldeten Fahrer – egal welchen Alters – erhalten einen Rabatt.
Ihr könnt euch aber auch schon jetzt ein Exemplar sichern – dann sogar mit Namen. 

Egal ob ihr Samstag ein Rennen oder Sonntag die CTF fahrt – einfach Mail mit gewünschter Ausführung (Rennen, CTF, Spruch) und Größe sowie Namen an [email protected]. Nach erfolgtem Zahlungseingang wird das Shirt produziert und ihr könnt es euch am Veranstaltungstag abholen.
Weitere Infos unter http://www.g-h-f.org/blog/2018/08/veranstaltungsshirt-wollt-ihr-auch-eins/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

